# Show & Swapmeet in Eden NC....Help us grow!



## richtrix (Mar 7, 2011)

Bicycle Swapmeet and Show: Free fun for everyone. Reidsville Bicycles and Tri City Ford will be having our 2nd annual Bike Swapmeet & Show in Eden, NC on April 16th from 10:00am to 5:00pm. The show will be held at Tri City Ford, 912 S. VanBuren Rd./Hwy 14 in Eden. There will be awards, live music, door prizes and games. Please make plans to attend. We expect this to be the best Show yet! All Bikes Welcome. For information go to www.reidsvillebicycles.com any questions call Chris 1-800-948-1269


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 7, 2011)

I plan on coming whether or not I bring some inventory to sell, I just don't know.
I am a one man show and it was painful watching nice purchases roll by at Trexlertown while I was tethered to my stuff.
Either way, I look forward to it and I appreciate your sponsorship.
Chris


----------



## robertc (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking forward to Saturday's show. Hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 10, 2011)

This actually falls on my wife's birthday, but I am coming anyway.
A wonderful present for her would be a van than returns lighter then when it emabarked...
Weather was great today and I was outside getting stuff ready.


----------



## richtrix (Apr 12, 2011)

If we have a little rain don't worry we'll move inside....Look me up Sat, Richie


----------



## ozzmonaut (Apr 13, 2011)

You know I'll be there. Scrubbinrims, we need to meet up at some point. I used to live in Richmond and I always like to talk to people who still live there. And is the Ford place going to let us just roll all our rust inside if it rains? I'm bringing the really dangerous cruiser with the ribcage and all to enter in the ratrod class.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 14, 2011)

Ozzmonaut, Yeah let's definitely hook up and thanks for reminding me it's more than a swap meet, but a judged contest as well...I'll bring a choice prewar I was planning on taking to Ann Arbor to see how it runs.
If you find a space with a campus green schwinn twinn tandem, that's me.
See you Sat, Chris


----------



## richtrix (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Fellas, Yes if it rains we'll go inside....


----------



## ozzmonaut (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been saving a few bucks up for this show. I hope people bring some swap goodies.


----------



## robertc (Apr 17, 2011)

*Eden N.C. Bicycle Show Photos*

Despite the bad weather we had a great show. ***Our prayers go out to the families of our fellow North Carolina residents who lost their lives Saturday in the tornados*** Luckly our storms were not that bad and the show went on. Thanks to Tri-City Ford allowing us to take over their showroom and service area to move inside. Richtrix you did an outstanding job.  Now looking forward to the Reidsville Bicycle Show (Reidsville N.C.) this fall and hopefully one in Mount Airy N.C. (See the attached photos of the Eden N.C. Show)


----------



## ozzmonaut (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, in the second pic is the very top of the Monark framest that got away because I thought too long. Now an image to haunt me for awhile


----------



## robertc (Apr 18, 2011)

Ozmonaut, I guess the old saying is true, if you snooze you loose. That is what usually happens when I go to estate auctions. Did you make it to Tony's and get any goodies?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks to everyone making this event possible and a success...I meet some cool folks, placed a couple of bikes to some good homes, and experienced some bike culture outside of my norm.
Well worth the drive (dodging tornados) and look I forward to the reset next season.
Chris


----------



## richtrix (Apr 18, 2011)

Chris,  Thanks much for traveling the distance to our show and also your help with judging. I hope you enjoyed the show/swap meet. I know that it was different from what you're used to at the big meets. Since we're just getting started it's more of a community show. I'm hoping it will grow more over time. That's why I'm so happy to see folks willing to drive the longer distance. I was very happy with the turn out considering the impending BAD weather. We've got a growing group of good guys with a real passion for vintage bikes so I'm looking forward larger shows in the future.   Best, Richie


----------



## chris crew (Apr 20, 2011)

Missed the show due to weather--that's life in Emergency Management. Lots of folks in NC got hammered really hard. If you are of a mind to help out, cash is better than clothing, but anything is good. Several NGO's provide excellent assistance for things the government can't/won't touch including the American Red Cross and the Baptist Men.

Looking forward to the Reidsville show and a trip to Short Sugars.  Any projected date for Mt. Airy?

Chris


----------



## robertc (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Chris, I am the Rockingham County Fire Marshal/Deputy EM Coordinator. I have been out of work on vacation for the last two weeks. Our EM Coordinator Johnny Bowles went to Sanford to help out. I hate I was not available during this time of disaster. As for the Mt. Airy show, that is Ozzmonaut's call. He told me that he was hoping to have it sometime this fall. See you in Reidsville.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Apr 20, 2011)

Me and Tony couldn't strike a deal. I needed something more complete for that 48 schwinn tanker. I just don't want a project I have to hunt down parts for when that bike is so complete. Many people have said that they would like to see a show between April and September. I agree, as it is such a stretch to go without a good get-together. But the whether is so extreme from June through August. I want to have show that people will want to come to and also stay at for awhile. I have some local contacts that I'm going to get up with about doing something indoors. If that works, I'd like to do the show in late July. I liked the October show, but I feel bad putting it so close to the Reidsville show. When you are so immersed in bikes, it's sometimes hard to remember that people can't always put things on hold time after time to attend every little function that comes up. This year the show will be better, regardless. More organization, more help, better awards, and according to some of last years attendees, better attendance and variety. I'm very excited but I also would appreciate any ideas anyone has as far as the date. I want to do this for all of us, not just hold a show and hope a few people can come by. I knew that it wouldn't be easy, but even putting it all together myself, the costs are minor and I am more than willing to do everything in my power to make a show happen, because we have so few as it is. And if anybody needs assistance holding a function, let me know and I will put whatever resources I have into it and help in any way I can.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh, and thanks again for the triple-steps Chris. They are on their way to a bike within the next few days.


----------

